# Short Landing and Health Insurance



## SarahandMarcus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hope someone can help with this.
We are doing a short landing for two weeks in May this year to look at neighbourhoods/networking re jobs/visiting schools etc and will land permanently later this year when my job in the UK finishes.
We will obviously apply for all the relevant cards/documents when we land which will be sent to my aunt's address in Toronto. My question is: as we have to wait 90 days for the OHIP documents to arrive, does this mean we will automatically be eligible for OHIP as soon as we land permanetly later this year (as it will be over 90 days since we applied)?
Also, will we require private health insurance for the two weeks short landing period or will this be covered by our travel insurance as we have return flights booked?
I'm happy to pay whatever I should - I just want to make sure I have the correct coverage in place for my family.
Thanks, Sarah


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot obtain OHIP coverage until you take up residence permanently later in the year. At that point you can/should apply for your card(s). Do not try and deceive them as it could cause you problems if uncovered. You should buy health coverage insurance for the 90 day wait period.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

SarahandMarcus said:


> Hope someone can help with this.
> We are doing a short landing for two weeks in May this year to look at neighbourhoods/networking re jobs/visiting schools etc and will land permanently later this year when my job in the UK finishes.
> We will obviously apply for all the relevant cards/documents when we land which will be sent to my aunt's address in Toronto. My question is: as we have to wait 90 days for the OHIP documents to arrive, does this mean we will automatically be eligible for OHIP as soon as we land permanetly later this year (as it will be over 90 days since we applied)?


Although you could probably get away with that (and I'm sure someone has), you actually aren't eligible to apply until you take up residence in Ontario. Landing and then leaving to go back to live in your home country doesn't count as taking up residence in Ontario.



SarahandMarcus said:


> Also, will we require private health insurance for the two weeks short landing period or will this be covered by our travel insurance as we have return flights booked?
> I'm happy to pay whatever I should - I just want to make sure I have the correct coverage in place for my family.
> Thanks, Sarah


Your travel insurance policy should include medical insurance but make sure that it does and that the amounts are appropriate.


----------



## soccerguy (Apr 29, 2015)

SarahandMarcus said:


> Hope someone can help with this.
> We are doing a short landing for two weeks in May this year to look at neighbourhoods/networking re jobs/visiting schools etc and will land permanently later this year when my job in the UK finishes.
> We will obviously apply for all the relevant cards/documents when we land which will be sent to my aunt's address in Toronto. My question is: as we have to wait 90 days for the OHIP documents to arrive, does this mean we will automatically be eligible for OHIP as soon as we land permanetly later this year (as it will be over 90 days since we applied)?
> Also, will we require private health insurance for the two weeks short landing period or will this be covered by our travel insurance as we have return flights booked?
> ...


Yes there is a waiting period of 3 month if you are landing on Ontario. I am not allowed to post links yet but if you can google search for "Introductory Guide to OHIP/MSP Waiting Periods". The article mentions that "You have to also be physically present in Ontario for 153 days of the first 183 days after the day you apply for OHIP. Violations may result in any claimed amounts to be clawed back."

And while you are waiting, you should buy insurance from private insurance company just to keep your mind in peace


----------

